# If your dog was a person, would you be friends with it?



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I was just thinking about this earlier because sometimes Sasha seems so human, and then it dawned on me that if she was a person I may not be her friend. Don't get me wrong, I love my girl more than anything, but she's the world's biggest diva. It mildly agitates me when she's a diva as a dog, but I just don't hang out with diva like people. She's also very needy, which from a dog is ok, from a person....eh. She's very loving and caring too, so she has some good friend qualities. She's also very loyal. I'm not really sure if I would be or not. This is probably a dumb question, but I thought it would be fun to see what people thought.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know because I am not sure what Bianca would be like as a person.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley and I wouldnt be friends. he makes me so mad most of the time its unbelievable. He's whiney and needy and that just doesnt work for me. I cant stand whiney guys. 

Shasta... maybe. She's silly and fun but can be serious too. Though she is occassionally dramatic which kind bugs me sometimes. 

Zena.... heck yeah. She's one bad a$$ girl! She's got attitude like me and is just fun. Full of personality.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't befriend a person who would have
a person like me as a friend.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i wouldn't befriend a person who would have
> a person like me as a friend.


Love it lol!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Riley and I wouldnt be friends. he makes me so mad most of the time its unbelievable. He's whiney and needy and that just doesnt work for me. I cant stand whiney guys.
> 
> Shasta... maybe. She's silly and fun but can be serious too. Though she is occassionally dramatic which kind bugs me sometimes.
> 
> Zena.... heck yeah. She's one bad a$$ girl! She's got attitude like me and is just fun. Full of personality.



I forgot about people having multiple dogs. I should have made it to where you could pick multiple answers! Sorry about that :blush:


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My lab, sure, he's pretty kick-back and likes to just chill.

My shepherd? Nah, because I'm pretty sure she'd be the poster child for Faces of Meth in five years in her human form.... she can't get enough speed in her life!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I forgot about people having multiple dogs. I should have made it to where you could pick multiple answers! Sorry about that :blush:


 
no worries! my "maybe" still stands.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think the real question is, would he be friends with me?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

A few of ours, probably, but not the two that are "mine". Probably the puppy Pebbles would be my friend and I hers...but Libby (my sheltie) is like the OPs, too much of a snob/diva (she does not believe she is a dog), and Tristan, my Dachshund, is mean and sneaky. Sneaky and mean. I would not like him I am sure! We have an OCD Dachshund, a neurotic Boston, a clingy/licking Dachshund (longhaired) (neither of whom I'd like) and a goofy friendly boy puppy-like Dachshund who's around 3yrs. of age now, and I'd like him, I am sure.
**Tristan's ID tag came from etsy.com (poochycouture) and says "I'm a bad dog" on the back. On the front is a skull and crossbones and "Bad Dog". LOL


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Errr bad to the bone 

Custom Pet id tag / Bad To The BONE id info on by PoochyCouture


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

No way. My dog would be one of those people who are just way too happy and energetic for their own good. Plus he'd be calling me like every two seconds wanting to hang out, and then whining and begging if I don't. I think he'd be a stalker if he was a person.

Maybe I'd hang out with him once he inevitably got to 1500 pounds and couldn't move anymore.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I would be friends with Rosa for sure, except she'd be the pretty one getting all the attention, which would be a downside.

Niko would make an awesome friend too. Except we'd probably get arrested together.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Tempest would be the school yard bully if he was a kid. He wouldn't have many friends. Aggie would be the brainiac who invented a free source of energy or something brilliant. I would certainly be friends with Aggie because she would be rich


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> I would be friends with Rosa for sure, except she'd be the pretty one getting all the attention, which would be a downside.
> 
> Niko would make an awesome friend too. Except we'd probably get arrested together.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

syaoransbear said:


> no way. My dog would be one of those people who are just way too happy and energetic for their own good. Plus he'd be calling me like every two seconds wanting to hang out, and then whining and begging if i don't. I think he'd be a stalker if he was a person.
> 
> Maybe i'd hang out with him once he inevitably got to 1500 pounds and couldn't move anymore.


 
lol!


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

*Why of course!*

I'm just picking the youngest, Jenny, to vote on. Surely I would love a friend who's never in a bad mood, who doesn't have to have my attention every second, who'd protect me if a blackbird attacked, who laughs all the time and loves to eat whatever I'm having. I can definitely stand being around a cheerful friend who never, never complains.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

These are all pretty funny! I really like Good_Karma's thought on her and Niko getting arrested together and Marnie being friends with Aggie because she'd be rich. I think Sasha would be rich too, but she'd be too busy being a diva and spending it on all the things she thinks she needs to share with me


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Would I be friends with my dogs if they were people....
Apache - probably not, he's obnoxious & noisy not with an agressive voice but an annoying puppy bark, demanding to play all of the time, overly excited to go out to potty he feels he has to put on this big show
Kiya - Most likely, shes serious, quiet always observing everything, cudly and loyal 
Lakota - probably not, shes a drama queen and stubborn


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Love this thread! I would def be friends with Callie because she is just so sweet and kind. Casper on the other hand would be the friend that always gets you in to trouble. We are both grouchy if someone wakes us up...we are too much a like! I'm sure if my husband read this he would agree!


----------



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

Oh yes! He's playful, loyal, and loves to eat! lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Tug - I'd be friends with him because I felt he needed a friend. He'd be one of those 'the glass is half empty' people 24/7. Therefore, I'd avoid his calls most of the time, but I'd make sure we kept in touch. He'd come if I needed help, but he'd complain the whole time, and then lecture me regarding the evil ways of my life. 

Maggie - I'd be friends with her, but she'd get on my last nerve. She'd be one of those people who called two or three times a day just to talk. She'd talk during movies. She'd like my shoes and go get her a pair of the same kind. But she'd be true blue, and would come any time I needed her. 

Hondo- he'd be my best friend. Even being the opposite sex, we'd be tight with no strings attached. We'd talk daily, say what we need to and that's it. We'd have comfortable silence that you can only truly have with a best friend. I could say, 'hey! lets go do....*blank*' and he'd be all over it. We'd sit at the mall and make fun of people. I would get in trouble with him, and have a great time doing it. 

If Hondo was a person, he'd be best friends with hubby too. But I don't think hubby would continue to let him sleep in our bed.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> No way. My dog would be one of those people who are just way too happy and energetic for their own good. Plus he'd be calling me like every two seconds wanting to hang out, and then whining and begging if I don't. I think he'd be a stalker if he was a person.


Haha! I was going to say exactly the same thing about my GSDs--both of them. Luka at least is old enough to be settled in the house when nothing's going on, but is incredibly demanding when we step outside. "ThrowmyballthrowmyballthrowmyballHeyMomhere'smyballthrowitnowpleasethrowit..." Vinca can actually be satisfied, but Luka would demand that I throw her ball until she died of heart failure. These GSDs would be exhausting, but valuable friends to have.

Whaley, my Akbash dog, would definitely be a friend I could hang out with. He is mellow and laid back, lets me know when something's going on, but settles down quickly when there's no real threat. He is affectionate but not overbearing (except when he gets drunk) and isn't terribly needy. He's not super obedient, but he doesn't need to be most of the time--he's naturally well-mannered and rarely does he need correction.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I think so... he is goofy/laid back, likes to play games, loves the outdoors, lots of energy (me too on all of those!), but

he is a drama queen! (oh it hurts so much when you brush my tail!)
AND at times he follows me around and lays on me when I sit down- I would get pretty annoyed if a friend followed me around while I was vacuuming, doing laundry, even followed me into the bathroom!
and he is a bit of a slob (dripping water everywhere and shedding...)


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I didn't vote because one of my dogs is a yes and the other is a no. Oso-he would be one of my best friends, such a sweet guy. Brutus-probably not. Too pushy, bossy, and selfish for my liking.


----------

